# Praxis: Blitz-Backups für Faule



## Newsfeed (22 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/96200/96229/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Praxis: Blitz-Backups für Faule*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Ausreden gibt’s jetzt keine mehr: Unsere umfassende und komfortable Tool-Sammlung macht Backups so leicht wie nie. Wir liefern ein lückenloses Paket von der Windows-Sicherung bis zur Word-Versionskopie.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

